# CroMo vs. Trimoly



## RE´häuser (11. April 2008)

Hallihallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage.
Ich heiße David komm aus RE und hab mich jetzt kurz entschlossen mir ein BMX zu zulegen ( ok ,ich hab mich jetzt nicht kurzfirstig entschlossen, sondern habe jetzt endlich das Geld meinen Entschluss in die Tat um zu setzen). 

Und nun zur Sache. Ich überlege mir schon ziemlich lange welches Radl ich mir kaufen sollte und für mich kommt nur ein People-Rad in frage, allein schon wegen der Geometrie der Rahmen und um den gehts mir auch jetzt, denn ich denke mal, die einzelnen Parts kann man später noch aufrüsten aber der Rahmen ist ja so zusagen das Herzstück des Rad, auf dem man dann aufbauen kann. Wenn der Rahmen aber ******* ist, dann bekommt man bestimmt nie ein gutes BMX zu stande. Kannst ja auch ausm Trabbi kein Roles machen 

Jetzt meine zwei favourite Bikes: People Addict vs. People Trust

Zuerst wollte ich mir ,nach langen Überlegungen, das Trust bestellen, allerdings hat das ne Oberröhr-Länge von 20´8 was bei meiner Größe (1,69) etwas groß sein wird muss ich wohl oder übel zum Addict greifen, zwar haben die beiden Bikes viele gemeinsamkeiten, allerdingst hat das Addict einen 4130 Trimoly Rahmen ( was auch immer Trimoloy für ein Material ist ??) und ich habe hier rausgelesen, dass es unbeding ein CroMo Rahmen sein MUSS !! Jetzt meine Frage: Warum ?? Was wäre an Trimoly ******* ?? Kann man sich darauf kein gutes Bike aufbauen ??

MFG, der RE´häuser


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2008)

Äh, nimm doch das Eastern Ace of Spades. Das hat ein 20,5" Oberrohr und liegt vom Preis her nur knapp über dem Trust. 

Trimoly ist eine Kombination aus Chromo- und HiTen-Rohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RE´häuser (11. April 2008)

Hi ,erstam danke für die schnelle Antwort........also teuere als das Rust dürfte es schon nicht sein......eine Mischung heißt nun, dass die Materialen halt gemischt sind  oder ein Rohr ist aus Cromo und eins aus HiTen ?? Falls ich mich für doch das addict enscheiden sollte , wird mir das sofort auseinander brechen ??


----------



## chrische (11. April 2008)

Sofort wird er sicher nicht brechen. 

Aber man sagt ja generell das Hiten lange nicht so stabil wie Cromo ist also würde ich mir überlegen ob ich da sparen will. 
Wenn du allerdings nur so gross bist, kann es ja auch durchaus sein das du nicht besonders schwer bist und dadurch geringere Belastungen auf den Rahmen wirken. 
Aber generell lieber einen Rahmen aus 100% cromo nehmen.


----------



## RE´häuser (11. April 2008)

Es geht mir nicht unbedingt ums Geld, ich mach mir wie gesagt mehr Sorgen darüber, das mir das Oberröhr beim Trust zu lang sein könnte sonst würde ich es aufjedenfall nehmen, das Addicct hat zwar auch immerhin ein 20´6 aber ich denk mal das wäre  besser als ein 20´8 für mich und so schwer bin ich nicht, dürfte zwischen 63 und 66kg wiegen...........werde wohl wirklich zum addict tendieren.


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2008)

> ...heißt nun, dass die Materialen halt gemischt sind oder ein Rohr ist aus Cromo und eins aus HiTen ??


Letzteres. 
Meist sind die Hauptrohre aus Chromo und die anderen aus HiTen.
Wenn Du wirklich soviel Wert auf den Rahmen am Anfang legst, und nicht über die 550 Euro-Grenze drüber hinaus möchtest, solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal das Subrosa Mallum anschauen. Gibt's als Dirt- und als Street-Version. 
Beide mit folgenden Specs:
- 20,5" TT
- 74,5° HT
- 71° ST
- 13,75" CS


----------



## RE´häuser (11. April 2008)

Habs mir mal angesehen und es wäre auch ein Alternative, allerdings bin ich ein Spargeltartzan und aufs oberrohr wirkt ja eigentlich die wenigste kraft aus ,wenn ich jetzt mal logisch nachdenke und ich denke mal wtp bringt ja für 480 auch keinen scheiß auf den markt..der rahmen ist ja mit das teurste und mir am anfang schon das wichtigste, willdarauf aufbauen und liebergeld für was anders ausgeben als das ich mir nach zwei wochen nen neuen rahmen kaufen will....aber trozdem danke für den tip......nochmal ne fragen, du kommst ja aus Herten ,haste was mit dem g&s shop da zu tun ?


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2008)

nö  
Das ist der Micha. 

Aber noch mal zum Rahmen. Du schreibst: "..der rahmen ist ja mit das teurste und mir am anfang schon das wichtigste.." - bei Parano schmeißen se Dir den Rahmen vom Addict für 99 Euro hinterher.


----------



## gmozi (11. April 2008)

Wenn man nicht unbedingt nen Kompletrad kauft, und kein 08er Rahmen "braucht", kann man auch gute Rahmen fÃ¼r unter 200 â¬ bekommen.

Fly Bikes "Sergio Layos" Rahmen fÃ¼r 129,- bei ebay ... nur mal als Beispiel.

Ich bin aus Prinzip fÃ¼r nen Selbstaufbau, da man dann bei nicht ganz so wichtigen Dingen ( Sattel und anderen KleinscheiÃ ) sparen kann.

@ Hertener ... hab Ã¼brigens heute meinen komischen Sattel gewogen. wiegt mit 20mm StÃ¼tze und dem Klemmgedingse 519 Gramm. Find ich super, wenn man mal vom Aussehen absieht, hehe.


----------



## RE´häuser (11. April 2008)

dann versteh ich aber nicht wie sich der preis für das komplettrad rechtfertigt??!!!......aber den rahmen den du meinst ist ja auch der 2007ner......ich bleib aber beim addict, meine innere Stimme sagt mir das es das richtige ist, das Trust ist zu groß,(andere alternativen gibt es für mich nicht  , da würde ich aussehen als ob ich auf einem dragracingbike sitzen würde, bei meinen 1,69, oder meinste ein 20,8´ würde bei mir noch hinhauen ???????????  besser wäre doch wenns etwas kompakter ist bzw kleiner


----------



## hnx.dave (11. April 2008)

sind 1 zoll nicht nur 2,54 cm?

wenn dem so wäre, dann wär der unterschied vom trust zum addict hier nur ca. 85 mm ??



dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RE´häuser (11. April 2008)

genau das hab ich mir grade auch gedacht, also ist es eigentlich egal und dann pack ich halt noch was drauf und werd mir das trust besorgen,einfach Lenker watt nach hinten stellen vielleicht nen kürzeren vorbau und dann geht das schon......und danke für eure Gedult mir mir^^


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2008)

BTW: 85 mm = 8,5 cm 



> Find ich super, wenn man mal vom Aussehen absieht...


Jepp. Ich komme mit FlyBikes-Stumpen, S&M-Thin-Seat und Standard-Klemme auf 447g. Finde ich auch super, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass die Teile nur ein klein bisschen teurer waren als das Standard-Zeugs. Und über das Aussehen kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern, gell?


----------



## hnx.dave (11. April 2008)

sry meine natürlich 0,85 cm


----------



## ironie (13. Mai 2008)

erstmal: sorry, dass ich den thread nochmal hochhole aber er ist ja noch nicht sooo alt 

Ich Ã¼berlege mir zZ auch ein WTP Addict zu holen. Bzw. bin ich eigentlich schon fest entschlossen dazu.
Bei dem Addict sind ja neben dem Unterrohr auch das Oberrohr und die Kettenstreben aus CrMo-Stahl sind. Das sind ja auch die Teile am Bike, wo die meiste Belastung auftritt. Ich wÃ¼rde eigentlich deshalb mal behaupten, dass es nur einen minimalen Unterschied zu einem 100% CrMo-Rahmen ist, oder?

Ich bin halt auf der Suche nach einem wirklich leichten BMX fÃ¼r unter 500â¬. Und da bleibt nicht so viel Auswahl ;-)

GruÃ
ironie


----------



## gmozi (13. Mai 2008)

Leicht und günstig wirst Du nicht in stabiler Form finden 

Ganz allgemein im Bikebereich:  "leicht + stabil = teuer"


----------



## ironie (13. Mai 2008)

schon. die frage ist halt immer was man unter "stabil" versteht. ich fahr ja nun schon eine weile mein haro und bin somit auch klein blutiger anfänger mehr. fahr halt vor allem street und park. sollte es dafür nicht reichen? es bleibt ja nur ein rohe, welches nicht aus CrMo ist, oder?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2008)

Also, wenn Du 500 Euro als Preisgrenze setzt, würde ich entweder anfangen dem Haro 'nen neuen Rahmen zu spendieren (gibt z.Zt. günstige Auslaufmodelle) oder mir ein Rad aus dem 500er Bereich mit full Cromo-Rahmen aussuchen. So, wie Du das vor hast, wird es aus meiner Sicht nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## ironie (13. Mai 2008)

Bei meinem Haro mÃ¼ssten neben dem Rahmen auch noch neue LaufrÃ¤der her... . Da komme ich am Ende sicher nicht nur bei 500â¬ raus :S
Hab mir vorhin das subrosa malum dirt angeguckt. Aber das wiegt ja auch schon wieder 12,5KG ;-).
Mein Haro wiegt Ã¼ber 15KG und ich wollt halt wirklich was wesentlich leichteres. Ist die Frage, ob das Haro mit neuem Rahmen + neuen LaufrÃ¤dern schon unter 13KG ist...ich glaubs fast nicht ;-).

Was ist denn an dem Addict so schlimm? ^^ Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass der Rahmen da bricht :S


----------



## lennarth (13. Mai 2008)

das wär wahrscheinlich noch besser...wenn du 500 hast kannst du nen bisschen was austauschen und ändern,das ist 1000mal geiler als irgendein komplettrad.


----------



## ironie (13. Mai 2008)

Aber es sind halt wirklich viele Dinge, die ich am Haro wechseln müsste. Fast alles ^^ und da kann ich auch gleich ein neues kaufen ;-).

So jetzt stellt euch vor ich hätte noch gar keine xse und fertig.
CrMo wird ganz klar überschätzt  
Ich meine: Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass diese Seat Tube da bricht. Das ist doch die einzige, die nicht aus CrMo-Stahl ist, oder?

Edit: Nagut. Vielleicht sehe ich das mit dem Gewicht wirklich ein bissl zu eng. Mit den 15KG komme ich auch immer besser zurecht... . Mir gehts hier gerade eher ums theoretische ;-).
Mir gefallen viele Dinge an meinem Haro nicht (Laufräder, Rahmen, Lenker, Pedake, Kettenblatt, Bremse).
Aber wenn ich diese Dinge einzeln austausche bekomme ich die Xse nicht mehr verkauft. Komplett schon. 

Aber okay. Ich geb mich geschlagen und guck mir jetzt alle Xsen unter 13KG an. Und da fällt z.B. das Subrosa malum dirt mit rein ;-)


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2008)

Wo hast Du denn mit dem Gewicht Dein Problem? Leidest Du an Muskelschwund? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also wenn Du unbedingt den Addict-Rahmen mÃ¶chtest: Den gibt's bei Parano im FrÃ¼hjahrsputz fÃ¼r 79.95 â¬. Und so geht's weiter: Pi-Front-Wheel fÃ¼r 69.95 â¬, ebenfalls von Parano und Proper Cassetten LR fÃ¼r 149,95 â¬ bei G&S. Zusammen weit unter 500 â¬.

*EDIT:*
Da bleibt auch noch Geld fÃ¼r Kleinteile Ã¼brig...


----------

